

New Windows 8 Logo - Mitt
http://windowsteamblog.com/cfs-filesystemfile.ashx/__key/CommunityServer-Blogs-Components-WeblogFiles/00-00-00-59-23-metablogapi/1537.Win8Logo_5F00_01_5F00_008485DD.jpg

======
Mitt
[http://windowsteamblog.com/windows/b/bloggingwindows/archive...](http://windowsteamblog.com/windows/b/bloggingwindows/archive/2012/02/17/redesigning-
the-windows-logo.aspx)

